# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Verwijdering mirena dmv operatie

## Joanie

Vandaag een hysteroscopie gehad om de mirena te laten verwijderen (zowel huisarts als gyn. konden touwtjes niet vinden), maar.....de mirena was ook niet meer te vinden in mijn baarmoeder. Na een röntgenfoto bleek dat de mirena ergens links in mijn buikholte zit (op die plek ook anderhalf jaar geleden gedurende 3 maand steken en krampen gehad, maar dat werd geweten aan een spastische darm). 
Nu moet de mirena laparoscopisch verwijderd worden. Ik heb op zich goede info gekregen, maar hoop op nog wat ervaringen van mensen die dit ook hebben meegemaakt. Weet iemand bv. hoe groot de kans is dat hij nóg niet verwijderd kan worden (omdat hij op een onbereikbare plaats ligt). En hoe groot de kans is dat door de mirena in de buikholte verklevingen een eierstokken/eileiders ontstaan. Dit hele verhaal is nml. op gang gekomen vanwege een kinderwens naar een 2e. Hopenlijk kan iemand mij nog wat verder informeren. 

Joanie

----------

